# КИЇВ - KYIV - Pictures from Ukraine's capital



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi guys :hi:

Some of the photos i took during my trip to *Kyiv*. I hope you enjoy my little photo tour  


Kyiv – is the capital and largest city of Ukraine with population 2,900,920 (November 2015). 
Ukrainians constitute the largest ethnic group in Kyiv - 82.2% of the population. Russians comprise 13.1%, Jews 0.7%, Belarusians 0.6%, Poles 0.3%

Kyiv is known as a green city with numerous parks and botanical gardens. Also Kyiv has a lot of shopping malls, numerous recreational attractions like beaches, boat rentals, an amusement park, large number of objects for the extreme - skate parks, rollerdrome.

The central streets are closed for auto traffic on weekends and holidays. Historical Podil district is an up and coming neighborhood that’s popular with a young and hip crowd, who are drawn by Podil’s fun atmosphere. There are many relatively quiet streets where you’ll find many beautiful old buildings, art galleries, trendy cafes and restaurants. 

Close by is recently renovated Poshtova Plosha that overlooks the Dnipro River and the Kyiv River Port, where you can disembark on a riverboat cruise, or enjoy a view of Kyiv’s illuminated bridges at night.

The capital of Ukraine has the big cultural potential: 40 museums and galleries, 33 theatres. The city is one of the largest science centers of Europe. Here operates 315 research and design organizations (Institute of Cell Biology and Genetic Engineering, Institute of Renewable Energy, Laboratory for Artificial Intelligence, Space Research Institute e.t.c.) 

Today, over 400,000 students study in 107 higher educational institutions, including 25 universities.

In Kyiv the powerful economic potential consisting of the diversified industry.
Despite the war in the east of country, Ukraine's economy started growing again in 2016 and Kyiv has continued to be Ukraine's richest city. There's lots of construction activity. 

Local public transportation in Kyiv includes the Metro, buses, trolleybuses, trams.

Kyiv is a relatively safe city and ranked 44th on the list of European cities by  Crime rate 2015 

_Source: Wikipedia, aimrealtykiev.com, numbeo.com_
​


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*St. Volodymyr's Cathedral *(1862-1882)
​





























*Park Shevchenka* - one of the nice places to relax in Kyiv


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*St Andrew's Church under restoration.* The church was constructed in 1747–1754
​










One of the best known historic streets - Andriyivskyi Descent - closed for cars kay:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*To Be Continued* 
​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

I really enjoyed visiting your new thread about Kyiv, dear Roman! 
So much wonderful buildings! Good pics like always. kay:

This is my favourite - love the light and the colours, and of course the
stylish young lady who manages to walk so elegantly on her high heels... 



Romashka01 said:


> ​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love the updates too: St. Andrews Church, the painting with the sleeping cat
and the mouse...  kay:

Looking forward to your next sets! :cheers:


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow, a lot of beautiful building in Kiev! Nice discover for me, the city look colored, with a lot of intriguing details. The tower in the number 5 look nice too!

I'm delighted to see it more


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Lovely thread, Roman! Kiev is great, of course! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a wonderful trip you had, Roman. The city is beautiful and your photos are fantastic, as always.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Kiev; well done :applause:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! Kyiv really looks gorgeous!  Stunning architecture, both modern and classic. Some parts remind me of the art nouveau district in Riga0


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Kyiv looks lovely. My husband has visited twice in recent months - and really enjoyed his time there. Wonderful hospitality.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Wonderful thread, Kyiv has same good urban planning of Lviv, with a charming atmosphere, and seems a first class metropolis. I liked the pictures and that part where you wrote "to be continued"


----------



## Sirkal (Sep 19, 2016)

Really nice


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

like the leisurely atmosphere of the green park and, yes nice architecture as well.


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

amazing images of Kyiv! :applause:


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

What a glorious tour of Kyiv. Thank you!

p.s. Love Vremya i Steklo


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you very much, guys! I greatly appreciate your nice comments :happy: 


Well, let's continue


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

St.Nicolas Catholic Church


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Mariinsky Palace (1750–1755) under restoration


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

In 1901-1903 the famous Kyiv architect Vladislav Gorodetsky put up a private house that is known as a House with Chimeras. Inside and outside the building is decorated with quaint and sometimes even freakish sculptures, including maidens on fantastic fishes, elephants, rhinoceroses, antelopes, frogs, lizards, eagles, snakes and even a little crocodile.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Policeman on a bike


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

I will post more pics next week 
​


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Your updates made my evening, dear Roman. Won-der-ful! kay:

A lot of superb pics!
How the cat passes by the paintings, not caring for the art, probably looking
for a mouse or so... - made me smile... 

#30/1 - what a beauty, fairytale-like!


----------



## Jaborandi (Nov 19, 2006)

You have some amazing Art Nouveau architecture. I envy you!


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Great! :cheers:, Roman!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful updates, Roman! The city is gorgeous and your photos are just fantastic!


----------



## An-178 (Aug 1, 2015)

Benonie said:


> Wow! Kyiv really looks gorgeous!  Stunning architecture, both modern and classic.





alexander2000 said:


> like the leisurely atmosphere of the green park and, yes nice architecture as well.





Leongname said:


> amazing images of Kyiv! :applause:





Jaborandi said:


> You have some amazing Art Nouveau architecture. I envy you!


Especially for you: *KYIV | Architectural Heritage*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Great thread and wonderful photos of Kyiv! The city looks very nice and vibrant.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

So lively and colored, like your city Lviv, your pictures from Kiev create in me a really beautiful feeling! Thank to share with us, dear Romashka


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

The House of Chimeras is great - I could see a rhino on last picture - and will desserve my attention: will try to find more about the creative architect 

And that park on your #28 is amazing, very free in conception, I would love to visit it


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you all so much for your lovely comments and likes! :happy:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Thank you very much for all your great pics in this thread, dear friend. Kyiv is a really beautiful city! Without doubt, Ukraine is a country worth visiting!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for the beautiful impressions you brought us from Kyiv, dear Roman! :applause:
My favourite from the last sets is #57/1 with the pigeon in front of the
colourful wall painting. You have such a good eye for details!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Very beautiful, especially like the art nouveau architecture! I also like the fact that they have modern skyscrapers nowadays. A friend of mine was there recently, have to go there some day.


----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Romashka01 said:


> That's the end of this walk. I hope you’ve enjoyed
> 
> I love the diversity of this city which makes it unique. Two days in Kyiv is too short, of course. I guess there are a lot of interesting places missing in my photos (and in the non tourist areas), so I'd like to go on another trip, perhaps in the next year


We enjoyed, indeed 

Hope you can come back in 2017 to see and photograph more impressions of this very interesting town.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

^^ And, two years later I was back in Kyiv  


*Benonie, George, Roberto, Silvia, Nightsky, Eduardo!*
Thank you very much for your nice comments :happy:



​


*Kyiv.* September, 2018


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*To Be Continued* 
​


----------



## shik2005 (Dec 25, 2014)

Lovely updates, Roman.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Great set! Two favorites of mine:

beautiful church



> https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1847/29602976877_31d24dcb16_b.jpg


I love this sculpture



> https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1849/44490875852_1b251f7e52_b.jpg


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Lovely updates, dear Roman! :applause:
Wonderful buildings and details in #66!
And too many favourites to mention them all - here is a little selection:





Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures of Kyiv. What is that strange looking building in set 1? With grassy slopes......

Very good looking blond man.....Ukrainians are very good looking.


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice, I like what I'm seeing.....colorful and vibrant.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set from Kiev, Roman. My favourites are the pigeons in flight, the many sculptural details over doors and windows, the pair in the oval bench, and the toddler statues ... among others!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates, Roman :cheers:


----------



## Marcino (Jun 9, 2010)

You have your own great and characteristic photostyle kay:


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

nice photos and I'm assuming those old but nice buildings are of art deco design.


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Love your photos


----------



## Equario (Jan 14, 2010)

Skopje/Скопје;152684724 said:


> Great set! Two favorites of mine:
> 
> beautiful church





openlyJane said:


> Great pictures of Kyiv. What is that strange looking building in set 1? With grassy slopes......


That's the Golden Gate, one of the gates to the Medieval Kyiv.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Just beautiful! :applause:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Dear Roman, thank you for giving us so much joy with your fabulous pics from Kyiv! :applause:


Only some of my favourites:
83 the couple on the bench, the white-golden church roof, 86/2, 7, 87/1, 88/3. 89 the blue-golden church, and :





Romashka01 said:


>





Romashka01 said:


>


----------



## Volpacchiotto (Jun 4, 2009)

Great pictures!

Can I ask where is this location?

https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1891/42731804690_12717c85df_b.jpg


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a wonderful city and pics. :applause: Thank you dear Roman!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

lovely as always Roman, the colors, the vibrancy and the old architecture....loving them.


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great set from Kyiv, Roman! I was particularly taken with the finely kept, beautifully painted facades of the buildings, large and small.


----------



## pigeon_ua (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Eduarqui (Jul 31, 2006)

Wonderful updates kay:


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Thank you very much for the nice comments,guys!*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Volpacchiotto said:


> Great pictures!
> 
> Can I ask where is this location?
> 
> https://farm2.staticflickr.com/1891/42731804690_12717c85df_b.jpg


Peizazhna Alley/ Honcharna Vul.


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*More impressions of Kyiv:*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

next page ➡


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*Kyiv in the summer*


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*More photos* (Kyiv-2020)* will be soon *


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

beautiful buildings on the main street. very interesting looks old arch between those new houses https://g.io.ua/img_aa/large/4314/89/43148935.jpg
a nice beach


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Kiev


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Amazing! Can't wait for more


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Skopje/Скопје said:


> Amazing! Can't wait for more


Me too


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

Great shots from Kyiv, Roman. That beautiful sand must surely have been shipped in ... no?


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wonderful city and pictures, Roman!


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Leon, Christos, George, Nickolas, Roberto

Thank you very much! Always glad to see your comments  and thank you all for your visits and likes





Why-Why said:


> That beautiful sand must surely have been shipped in ... no?



You're right. This man-made beach was created in 1968, located on Venetian island just a half hour from the city centre. There are more than 20 beaches in Kyiv


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

*to be continued...*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thank you, Christos!

 *Next page **➡*


----------

